# Free standing corner steadies.



## Corkheader (Aug 25, 2008)

DOes anyone one on here know of a manufacturer who makes free standing corner steadies.

My old Autosleeper had them factory fitted, our knew CI doesn't and we miss them!. I would like to get some freestanding ones that I could use on the frame under the floor just to steady the van in winds etc. Something similar to an axle stand.

Looking at the floor and the location of wiring and plumbing I dont think i have anywhere to fit the standard bolt on caravan type.

Thanks


John


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Fiamma do some alloy ones or these >>AXLE STANDS<<


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

What about a couple of scissor jacks

linky dink

May need some blocks to make them tall enough


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Which Cipro do you have - mine came fitted 8O


----------



## Corkheader (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi -

Its an 85 with air suspension - see my other post today asking for guidance on how to use the Air Suspension. 

It definitely doesnt have them fitted. 

John


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Get a couple of scissor jacks from a boot fair £3 each. We use 2 under the front chassis long with the rear steadies.

steve & ann. ------ teensvan


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I have though of doing the same, sometimes when we are stopping on a site for 3 or mor nights it would be nice to have some steadies under the van.

I was going to buy 2 of these These

They would also double up if you had a puncture etc.

Richard...


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Scrap yard £1 each


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Oddly, I was just looking at

www.agentfiamma.co.uk

accessories


----------



## Corkheader (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks the Plastic Fiamma ones look the sort of thing I need. 

Cheers 

John


----------



## boomerdog (Apr 11, 2010)

*corner steadiers*

hi got the plastic ones from fiamma great value and light takes an extra 10 minutes but van does not bounce up and down when she who must be obeyed exits van!!!!


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

we got some caravan ones from ebay work a treat . really do stop the van moving up and down on the springs at rear

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-13-17-CAR...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item20b629efa7


----------

